# Haunt video



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I curious to see how many Haunters have thought about or are using a DVR and IR cameras to record their Haunt?

Or that you've thought about it but don't understand how or where to get it?

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Please FE, do tell do tell.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Right now DT, I'm looking for discussion.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've thought about it a little. It'd be good to have some decent nighttime footage that isn't so super-dark, but I don't know where to get it. I'd probably be more interested in renting than buying, unless (of course) the price was right.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Right now DT, I'm looking for discussion.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Oh, I thought you were going explain a few things about DVR. My Bag.

I guess renting wouldn't be bad, but I perfer to own it. But I certainly don't want to have somone else do it for me either. The closest thing I have to DVR is hooking up the camcord thru the firewire to put it on the hard drive. Which I have had to upgrade to a 250G due to the file size needed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, good, we're on our way.
As soon as we get a few more folks involved I can start answering questions.

I've been selling and installing surveillance systems for 8-9 months and think I've got it figured out for us ( The Home Haunters ).

Jeff


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, we're working on it. Yeah, I know, Vlad is working on electronic stuff !, no way, lol. For X-mas, I got Black Cat the IR system she's been wanting. So far it's just two night vision cameras and a monitor, but it can be hooked into a DVD recording unit, so I assume that's what we're talking about. I had planned on filming the haunt this way this year. Daughter + college = no funds for real camera. The night vision cameras seem to have a decent range of 15'-20' at night, and daylight, or good light, much farther than that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great! And yes Vlad, that is what we're talking about.

I've got camera's that go 120' at night ,a little bit expensive, though you can get some real decent one at a reasonable price.

You can hook your camera's up to your pc, with an installed capture card Vlad.

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Somone on the Christmas site was able to get surveillance cameras for 30 bucks a piece. But, he didn't know so many people were going to buy from him so he freaked out at the last second and with drew his offer. I saw it on his website, they were not bad for 30 bucks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Somone on the Christmas site was able to get surveillance cameras for 30 bucks a piece. But, he didn't know so many people were going to buy from him so he freaked out at the last second and with drew his offer. I saw it on his website, they were not bad for 30 bucks.


DT, do you have a make and model of these units? Sounds real cheap to me???

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The Clearvu Pro 31 If you would like to see, here is the link. After is the thread that they were talking about the camera.

http://www.svat.com/cv31.shtml

http://planetchristmas.mywowbb.com/view_topic.php?id=2303&forum_id=13&highlight=Security+camera


----------

